# Does size matter???



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogart is developing well in every way, he will be 10 months on Nov 15 and weighs 82 lbs. I think he is a very masculine looking dog ...however....he has a ....cough cough ..."small" ....penis. I was looking at side view pictures of other male dogs on here and they are noticebly male , you can't see Bogart's package unless you really look lol. Sometimes when we walk him people stop to pet him , glance down and mistake him for a girl .
We got him neutered at 6 months which I know some people think is too young...could this be the problem? I suppose as in humans not all dogs are created equal ..


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Early neutering can slow down the growth a bit and make things a little less *cough* prominant, but by the time he fills out and matures, he will be more masculine and, um, appropriately endowed. Unneutered dogs do tend to have a more noticeable "package", but Bogart should grow up to have nothing to be embarrassed about. Also, keep in mind that things grow at different rates. He's already quite big for his age, so his frame may be on an upswing while other parts of him are lagging. You see that with other parts of the dog - they go through some seriously weird awkward phases as they grow. 

ETA - personally, I'll take the smaller penis and the lack of desire to mark everything! I know intact males can be trained not to do it, but it's so nice to walk Leo (3yo neutered male). He does one big long pee and we're done! No stopping every 10 feet like some other dogs around here and when I let him out in the yard he actually empties his bladder instead of "saving" it for some possible pee emergency later.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yes, neutering males early will stunt the growth of their penis, as it does with the females nipples if they are spayed prior to their first heat cycle.

his penis will stay flat against his tummy... where as in intact males (or males neutered later) it hangs and is hairier.

because of this, a friend of mine's boyfriend is upset with me to this day for recommending that they neuter their dane.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

yes I agree with prefering the small penis over marking every other tree lol, poor Bogart , hope he forgives us







Maybe it will catch up with the rest of him


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I dunno, Luther was neutered and he tried to mark everything he saw. He was done at the shelter at about 18 months, maybe that makes a difference. 

I'm going to giggle here and say Bogart can have half of what Otto is always slopping onto the floor. Gawd, put that away, it's just a tennis ball!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI dunno, Luther was neutered and he tried to mark everything he saw. He was done at the shelter at about 18 months, maybe that makes a difference.


makes a world of difference!

lmao @ the tennis ball. i am SO glad i don't have that problem with tilds. i've only seen it twice in a year. whew!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It's not just the tennis ball. Or the roastbeef or the stuffed sheep. What can I say, he's a happy healthy boy. It's only embarrassing when my 3 1/2 y/o son mimics the puppy.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse was neutered at 1 week shy of 6 months, he has a good size package... and also he is 1 year old today (weighs 75 lbs and 26.25" tall but not big boned - built for agility). He has not picked up the marking behaviour (which I am thankful for) as my last dog had to mark everywhere, and also if he went into a new home, he had to mark it as well....


----------

